# STEIN-O Root Beer Bottle



## orleansdigger (May 7, 2018)

A buddy brought me this Stein-O root beer bottle marked on bottom BLUE SEAL BTG. WKS. LTD. N.O.LA..  Hope someone can give me a little info about bottle and Blue Seal company. All i could find about Blue Seal Bottling Works is that it operated around 1910 in New Orleans.


----------



## CanadianBottles (May 8, 2018)

Well they certainly lasted a while later than 1910, because that bottle looks like it should date to the 30s or 40s.  There's likely a two-digit date code on there somewhere.  I know nothing about Stein-O though, unfortunately.


----------



## nhpharm (May 8, 2018)

Any sign (ghosting or something like that) of an ACL label?  I've seen this exact bottle before but they have always have the embossing and then a red ACL Stein-O label in the smooth part below the embossing.


----------

